# Star Wars: Episode 7 - Erwachen der Macht - Zweiter deutscher Trailer mit Nostalgie-Bonus



## FlorianStangl (17. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - Erwachen der Macht - Zweiter deutscher Trailer mit Nostalgie-Bonus* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - Erwachen der Macht - Zweiter deutscher Trailer mit Nostalgie-Bonus


----------



## bundesgerd (17. April 2015)

1+ mit Sternchen


----------



## Neawoulf (18. April 2015)

Pillen? Hautcremes? Schönheits-OPs?? Wer braucht diesen Scheiß, wenn so ein Trailer es schafft, einen in Sekunden um mindestens 20 Jahre jünger zu machen?

Wundergeil, dieser Trailer! Die einzige Szene, die mich minimal stört, ist die Hangarszene mit dem explodierenden Tie Fightern. Da wirkt die Farbe der Sonnenkollektoren der Schiffe für meinen Geschmack zu hell. Die sollten dunkler, fast schwarz sein.

Aber davon abgesehen macht sich spätestens jetzt bei mir grenzenlose Vorfreude breit.


----------

